# NZ Pigeon Keepers?



## Angusp2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey PT, 
I'm new to the forum (It's great!) and was wondering if there's any other NZ or Canterbury Keepers here (I've met a few already .) Because I'm new to pigeon keeping (see other thread) I don't know much about pigeon clubs and supplies in the area so It'd be awesome if you guys could let me know of some good places to buy pigeon supplies, new birds and meet people in the Canterbury area (Breeders, Pigeon Clubs, Vets etc.) Also some NZ specific tips on keeping pigeons in our climate would be excellent.
Look forward to meeting some more NZers and some other Cantabs!

Angus


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

there are 2 clubs running in Chch and poultry and pigeon club in north canty (rangiora).

You can contact Bob (UPFA) on 3238058 or Rick (NZNPA) on 3585661. I myself am in ohoka, about 15 min from woodend.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Angus the best place I could suggest going for cheap bulk pigeon food is specialty seeds on haytons road, you can google search them. I buy wheat, brown pea and maze there. 

But as you only have one pigeon you could go to burwood produce and buy a pigeon mix or just mix your own. pigeons do best on a mix of corn or maze, brown pea (maple pea) and wheat.

Sorghum is their favourite treat.

And this is the website I used once for some supplements

http://www.seedandfeed.co.nz/index.php

Don't go to a vet. they charge $40 just for the consoltation, treatments are on top of that. let a local pigeon guy look at it if you think its sick. I would be happy to help if need be.

Luke


----------



## feather45 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, I am a NZ squab also. However I am based in Wellington. Thanks for your question 'cos now I have Luke's helpful link to cheaper bird seed. It's a greqt help to have all these experts on tap isn't it. I have been struggling mostly by myself for about four years now without realizing what help I could have been getting from this site, until today!
Cheers,
Heather


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, All these NZ members coming out of the woodwork, I wonder if PT will give me a gift If I claim to have publicised the site and attracted all the new members. Unfortunately I cannot take any credit, Feathers- Sorry I do not know of anyone in Wellington but with the links from nzpouter you should be able to find some contacts.

I did send some birds to wellington once but have not got their details anywhere.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

feather45 said:


> Hi, I am a NZ squab also. However I am based in Wellington. Thanks for your question 'cos now I have Luke's helpful link to cheaper bird seed. It's a greqt help to have all these experts on tap isn't it. I have been struggling mostly by myself for about four years now without realizing what help I could have been getting from this site, until today!
> Cheers,
> Heather


do you want some contacts in welly?


----------



## feather45 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Evan. I do have some contacts here as I have sold several birds to Wellingtonians through Trademe and I have meet with some people from the Racing Pigeon club. I also joined the Wgtn Pigeon and Poultry club but the people who attend the meetings regularly are mostly interested on poultry. I went to the vet once with a sick bird and he advised me to join a pigeon club like his father had when he kept pigeons. He said the members know better than vets generally about what to do and it's cheaper. So I did. Being so obsessed with pigeons I am always keen to meet like minded folk.
Cheers,
Heather


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

*Birmingham Roller Pigeons*

Hi All, I am based in wgtn. My father introduced me to pigeons as a young lad... like they say "Pigeons are in my blood". Dad got a few pairs of racers from a friendly chap in houghton bay.. this is going back 1989? From there we ended up with 40odd birds?? Anyway we had to get rid of them as they became too much work.. Anyway, I have bought my own place and now live in kingston.. I have built a 5star loft for my new rollers which arrives this wednesday from a lovely chap in Waipawa.. But I need to find a good/cheap place to buy my pigeon seeds.. If anyone can help that will be great. Thank you all..


----------



## feather45 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, I am also in Wgtn. I have recently found homes for all of mine as I got too many. I have a lot of seed left. If you want to email me on gorgeous [email protected] we could make contact.
Cheers,
Heather


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk nzroller, feather45, and Angusp2. And to any others who have not been formally welcomed here before. Hope you all enjoy the forum. It has a lot of useful information on everything pigeon and dove related.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> *Wow, All these NZ members coming out of the woodwork,* I wonder if PT will give me a gift If I claim to have publicised the site and attracted all the new members..


LOL, that's exactly what I was going to say 
Welcome newcomers!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I didn't even know there were this many people living in New Zealand, lol.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Haaa ha. 

There is a pigeon show on today and tomorrow here in Christchurch and then a poultry and pigeon show next weekend. I penned a few birds lastnight. Judging thismornming. I can't wait to go this afternoon and see who won.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Zippy said:


> I didn't even know there were this many people living in New Zealand, lol.


Hahahahaha!! Good one!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol, I actually wanted to move to New Zealand after I graduaded High School but it wasnt meant to be. It is one of the most beautiful places on earth IMO.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Zippy, Its easy to take for granted when you live here, That show Luke mentioned. He did pretty damn good, His frillbacks cleaned up all the prizes. Best frillback, And best young bird which also got reserve best overall. Out of 30 - 40ish frillbacks thats a pretty good effort I reckon.


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Heather.. just emailed you. Small world but think we've met before.. I came to see your birds last year..


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Can someone pls direct me to birmingham roller info... Thank you


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

nzroller said:


> Can someone pls direct me to birmingham roller info... Thank you


Here ya go. Some links which may help


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Links to a couple of Roller forums which may help you:

http://www.rhttp://www.rollerpigeon.com/index.php
http://rollerworld.ning.com/


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks guys.. very helpful. This site can be adictive


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi All, Im trying to track down some TRUE birmingham roller breeders in WELLINGTON NZ. Im new to this sport and was given some rollers.. but to me they are tumblers..not rollers! Can anyone point me to the right direction.. i am keen to learn and give this sport a good bash..


----------



## SarahR (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm a NZer based in Auckland. I have a pair of pigeons and may purchase some more after major landscaping in our backyard has been done. I've only heard of a pigeon club or pigeon shows in Hamilton and may like to see some in Auckland to visit so i can see what other breeds i would like to have in the future. Also, does anyone know of a place where seed can be bought at reasonable prices in AK? Thanks


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

SarahR said:


> I'm a NZer based in Auckland. I have a pair of pigeons and may purchase some more after major landscaping in our backyard has been done. I've only heard of a pigeon club or pigeon shows in Hamilton and may like to see some in Auckland to visit so i can see what other breeds i would like to have in the future. Also, does anyone know of a place where seed can be bought at reasonable prices in AK? Thanks


www.seedandfeed.co.nz seem good


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to PT.


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Would like to help but I am based in WGTN.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

nzroller said:


> Hi All, Im trying to track down some TRUE birmingham roller breeders in WELLINGTON NZ. Im new to this sport and was given some rollers.. but to me they are tumblers..not rollers! Can anyone point me to the right direction.. i am keen to learn and give this sport a good bash..


don't know about Welly, but there's a few around Chch. Petbus can deliver them for you.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

SarahR said:


> I'm a NZer based in Auckland. I have a pair of pigeons and may purchase some more after major landscaping in our backyard has been done. I've only heard of a pigeon club or pigeon shows in Hamilton and may like to see some in Auckland to visit so i can see what other breeds i would like to have in the future. Also, does anyone know of a place where seed can be bought at reasonable prices in AK? Thanks


contact the hamilton show sec, they'll be able to give out info on all the shows around you.... Major show season will be around May onwards, 2 clubs in NZ, NZNPA and NZUPFA.


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Any names or numbers please?


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

Gavin Greenwood. 

http://ashburtonfanciers.weebly.com/


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, Go with Gavins birds, I got a few off him and they are real good spinners. Go like crazy for about 10 - 20 feet.


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

*ani one from Tauranga area contact 021373760*

.. i want burmgm rollers and highflyers ani body ca help


----------

